# 1st loft release.



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

1st loft release, lost 1-bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't give up on him/her just yet....he/she may make it home.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Mader631,

I have had birds home home a week later.

So it may come home yet


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Don't worry too much 

He/she will come back

I like your loft by the way, what are the dimensions?


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Fingers crossed for his return! I like the garden chair propped under the tree so that you can relax and watch your pigeons fly. Way to go!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

The Pigeon is a 1yr old homer that I bought at a Pigeon swap, my thought is she isn't comming back. Only had them a few Months in loft lockup, to adjust. My Loft is a 8'X4'.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

What was the behavior of that lost bird? Did it just take off to the sky and be gone? If so, then, yes, those bird can get lost easily. Those birds in the picture are probably staying.

Now have you observed that missing homers in the aviary many times observing and studying the surroundings? If so, there is a chance it is coming back.

It really depends on your observations. If they decided to study their surroundings, fly back and forth around the loft, landing and taking off, they usually will stay. It is those that just takes off that usually are gone.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah, flew & took off................


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Crap! If it just took off right away usually they are gone. Sorry!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Isn't 1 year too old to resettle especially if the previous owner loft flew them? I'm not too sure.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Are they Homers? Dave


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, White Trenton Homers.............


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The scary thing about rehoming is that you can't be absolutely sure. It is like a coin toss. It stays or goes. And if it stays, it might change its mind in the future and comes back to the original place. It is just that the older the birds are, the less probability that they will stay.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mader631 said:


> The Pigeon is a 1yr old homer that I bought at a Pigeon swap, my thought is she isn't comming back. Only had them a few Months in loft lockup, to adjust. My Loft is a 8'X4'.


the x owner got his bird back... hopefully if he made it home, I think it is best to start off with sqeakers 30 to 35 days old that have not seen the outside of the loft.


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

I am a new member. I had a few pigeons, for a little while, back in '69/'70. 
I am seriously thinking of getting a few again. I am searching for information and loft designs.

Y'all keep talking like you have seen Mader631's loft. How did you do it? I find no link to a picture of it.

I sure would like to see it.

Thanks.


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is the link to Mader631's loft and birds
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/my-new-loft-w-birds-37089.html


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

zeroc2k said:


> Here is the link to Mader631's loft and birds
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/my-new-loft-w-birds-37089.html


Thanks, zeroc2K.


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

Dont worry mader it most will show up in a week or two I had a female theif pouter disapper for a month and she showed up and landed directly atmy bedroom window . If a pouter can be out that long and still amke it home then have faith in your homer.


----------

